
Why I Left a $250k/yr CMO Position to Found a Startup - jsinkwitz
https://medium.com/@CygnusSEO/why-i-left-a-250k-yr-cmo-position-to-found-a-startup-fd9f617a8319#.y8qk51pfr
======
jsinkwitz
I would be curious to learn how many others in the community made similar
moves and how it worked out.

